

Bill Venners chats with the Twitter developers, in Twitter on Scala - jpedrosa
http://www.artima.com/scalazine/articles/twitter_on_scala.html

======
st3fan
This is a great interview. Specially since it is very clear about the
shortcomings of the Ruby runtime.

Someone should port Rails to Scala :-)

~~~
henning
The leading Scala web framework, Lift (www.liftweb.net), was made by David
Pollak, an early Rails adopter.

Lift tries to take the best of Rails but it is far from a port.

